# Which header/ HP,perf. per dollar



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi all, I am wanting to know which header I should go with?I know the hot shot is supposed to be the best going. Any one have exp. w/ other brands? Im want to hop up my car but I dont want to brake myself either! any suggestions or tech advise is much appreciated.............Joshua


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I have the hotshot...works great for me, but others had luck w/pacesetter which is a cheaper price than hotshot.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

IMO HS are by far superior. They aren't cheap but they are very well designed, fit perfectly, sound great, and created a very noticalbe gain. 

If you want to read about the HS vs. Pacesetter debate go to the following link:

HS vs. Pacesetter


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i've got an hotshots, and i'm happy with it, i'm recommend it to anyone, but it's what ever you want to buy.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

I have a AEBS 2 piece for sale if your interested. I will have pics today if you'd like. It needs a bit of touching up but bang for buck I'd call it a great deal. The touvhing up is more or less simple stuff. Plus you can install it without dropping the cross member. I'm going turbo so I don't need it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Id like to see the pics when you get a chance.....How much?..............Joshua


----------

